# Fedora Core 3 Installationsproblem



## jinowa (24. Januar 2005)

Servus,

  ich hab ein komisches Problem mit der Installation von Fedora Core 3.
 Ich schmeiss die DVD oder Cdrom rein -> dann startet alles wie gehabt, danach bleibt er nach der Hardwareerkennung hängen /sbin/loader hmmm ;-] normal sollte ja nun anaconda starten aber das macht er nicht. Ich kann nur noch strg+alt+entf drücken doch dann erscheint ein umount failed für /proc & /usb und dann eben der reboot...

  Bei der Textinstallation taucht dasselbe Problem auf.
  Die Disks hab ich zwei mal runter geladen da ich md5summer nicht mehr traute. Fedora Core 2 ging ohne Probleme.

  Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Vermutung oder eine Idee. 

  Grüssle


----------



## Daniel Toplak (24. Januar 2005)

Versuch mal alle unnötigen Dinge im Bios auszuschalten (USB, Audio, Netzwerk, Firewire, usw...) Und versuche es nochmal.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## jinowa (1. Februar 2005)

Danke, lag am usb. Es läuft jetzt soweit. Ausser der usb drucker  naja ma schauen.

 Grüssle


----------

